

Exxon Mobil announces company's proven reserves increased by 133% - cwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/exxon-found-way-more-oil-than-it-produced-in-2009-and-has-been-doing-it-for-16-years-2010-2

======
hga
" _[...] Exxon, who has been accused in the past of being too conservative in
terms of exploration and development, has been finding more oil than it
produces for each of the last 16 years, to the dismay of peak oil proponents._
"

Will the Limit to Growth crowd _ever_ give up?

